# name for spec. characters in a font



## mspain77 (Oct 5, 2006)

I am looking for the typographical name for those special ornament type things that generally are used as decoration at the bottom of a letterhead or poem or something. 
I have been told 'cartouche', but that's not what I'm looking for. Google isn't helping. 
I believe that it starts with an 'e', like 'emb...' or something. Does this ring a bell with anyone. Come on typographers, help me out! Thanks everybody!


----------



## simbalala (Oct 5, 2006)

Embellishments?


----------



## Natobasso (Oct 5, 2006)

Woodtype Ornaments, perhaps. Do you have a link to an example? Might help. 

Also, fonts.com has a great font search feature that might narrow down other Ornament and/or Dingbat fonts that might have the characters you need.


----------



## mspain77 (Oct 5, 2006)

It would stand out if I were to hear it again. Embellishments isn't it, but thank you. 
Nato-
I'm not looking for a particular FONT, or a SPECIFIC ornament. I am looking for a NAME for these types of things to type into a keyword search in Google or something. That usually provides better results, and then I can just live trace it to vector if I like.
I have already looked through Woodtype Ornaments and I don't like anything there. Thanks to you too.
Any others?


----------



## Natobasso (Oct 5, 2006)

If you could show an example I could more accurately answer the question because there are many types of symbol fonts.

Here's the ones I know off the top of my head:
symbol
dinghbats
wingdings
ornaments

Here's what a quick search on fonts.com turned up: http://www.fonts.com/FavoriteFonts/ImageFonts.htm


----------



## lurk (Oct 5, 2006)

flourishes?


----------



## Trip (Oct 5, 2006)

Emblems.


----------



## mspain77 (Oct 5, 2006)

YES!!! FLOURISHES!!! Thanks a lot lurk! And to all of you others for your help. 
Nato-just google 'flourish' and that's what I meant. It's very hard for me to describe.


----------



## Natobasso (Oct 5, 2006)

Sweet. Now I can sleep tonight! 
Oh, yeah, and check out fonts.com like I told you to: http://www.fonts.com/FindFonts/detail.htm?pid=415320

He he. I'm just being a smarty pants now.


----------



## Trip (Oct 5, 2006)

Flourishes doesn't start with an "e," let alone "emb."


----------



## mspain77 (Oct 6, 2006)

I understand that, but 'E' is right next to 'F' in the alphabet, as is 'L' and 'M', so I'm okay with that. I don't feel it was a rigid standard, otherwise you wouldn't have offered a suggestion outside of that suggested criteria.


----------



## mspain77 (Oct 6, 2006)

Nato-
I understand that linked page shows flourishes, but not from the home page of fonts.com, and without knowing what keyword to search for, how would I have found that particular page?


----------



## Trip (Oct 6, 2006)

You scare me.


----------



## Natobasso (Oct 6, 2006)

You probably wouldn't have, and that gets us back to my original point. It's hard to find what you're looking for if you don't know what it is and can't show an example. 

However, we answered the question so please, someone: Kill this post.


----------



## mspain77 (Oct 12, 2006)

Nato-
I like your site and your portfoio stuff. I hope you didn't misinterpret my posts as ill hearted, as they were not. It looks like I scared Trip.  Oh well. So you're in San Diego too, huh? Interesting.


----------



## Natobasso (Oct 12, 2006)

mspain, no worries mate! I am in SD indeed. North Park. Where are you?


----------



## mspain77 (Oct 12, 2006)

Mission Hills. My colleauge it a great designer and does web too. He lives in Northpark off of 31st. We go to Bluefoot a lot now. We (his name's Matt) are always looking to expand our circle and network with other talent. We even call each other at work whenever we need quick help that we can't get from thr forum.


----------



## Natobasso (Oct 12, 2006)

Very cool! Hey, go to my website get my email address and shoot me a quick note. 

Ever heard of SDDA (myspace creative group for SD)? AIGA?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 13, 2006)

You could also be thinking about a "swash".


----------



## Natobasso (Oct 13, 2006)

Quark, where have ya been?! There have been quite a few quark xpress posts lately, none of which had your advice attached to them. Got worried you had disappeared!


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 13, 2006)

Well, you seemed to be holdin' your own, so I thought I'd let you stew a bit&#8230;


----------



## Natobasso (Oct 13, 2006)

so, have you switched to InDesign yet? Ha ha.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 13, 2006)

Has the Pope become Jewish?


----------



## Natobasso (Oct 14, 2006)

Interesting, yet rhetorical, question.


----------

